# Paris 2006 : bouffe estivale de juillet...



## golf (7 Juin 2006)

*jeudi 20 juillet

pique-nique estival






Tour Eiffel - Champ-de-Mars
* 



​


----------



## golf (7 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
-
__
 2




*pas sûr*

-


*_________________*


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*

- golf : boissons et pains​


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- 

__
 2




*pas sûr*

- 

*_________________*


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*

- golf : boissons et pains​   - Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Stargazer 
__
 4




*pas sûr*

-


*_________________*


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*

- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Stargazer : bah je sais pas encore .. :rateau:​


----------



## valoriel (8 Juin 2006)

Arf©

C'est ballot... je rentre de stage vélique le samedi :hein: 

Faut vraiment faire ça un jeudi?  :love: :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juin 2006)

Oui !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2006)

valo soulève un point intéressant 

Autre question ( liée)
c'est un pique nique nocturnal ou diurne?

en francais 
dej ou diner?

parce que un dej en semaine.... des travailleurs à horaires de bureau  ne pourront pas venir


----------



## Taho! (8 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Stargazer 
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
__
 5




*pas sûr*

-


*_________________*


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*

- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Stargazer : bah je sais pas encore .. :rateau:
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus​
Pascal : C'est un dîner, comme l'an dernier :love:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2006)

je m'en doutais  mais au moins c'est clair


----------



## Taho! (8 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> je m'en doutais  mais au moins c'est clair





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> du 20/07/2006 au 21/07/2006 de 19h30 à 01h30


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2006)

le plus marrant c'est que je l'ai vu ( en haut à gauche) en venant lire, là , à 1048,  ton apport,
avant de lire celui ci !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Stargazer 
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
__
 5




*pas sûr*

- WebO (qui s'en veut d'avoir raté celle de 2005)


*_________________*


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*

- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Stargazer : bah je sais pas encore .. :rateau:
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus
- WebO: boissons sans alcool​


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Stargazer 
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
__
 5




*pas sûr*

- WebO (qui s'en veut d'avoir raté celle de 2005)
-pascalformac

*_________________*


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*

- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Stargazer : bah je sais pas encore .. :rateau:
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus
- WebO: boissons sans alcool​


----------



## imimi (8 Juin 2006)

siouplè m'sieurs, dames


----------



## jojoleretour (8 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Stargazer 
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
-Jojoleretour ( sur a 90% )
__
5




*pas sûr*

- WebO (qui s'en veut d'avoir raté celle de 2005)
-pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Stargazer : bah je sais pas encore .. :rateau:
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus
-jojoleretour chocolats?  chips,... toutt sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- WebO: *boissons sans alcool* 
​


----------



## Taho! (8 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Stargazer 
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
__
5




*pas sûr*

- WebO (qui s'en veut d'avoir raté celle de 2005)
- pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)
- Jojoleretour ( sur a 90% )
- imimi & ikiki (on sait pô encore, on s'tâte)
- 

*_________________*​ 

*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Stargazer : bah je sais pas encore .. :rateau:
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus
- WebO: boissons sans alcool


----------



## Taho! (8 Juin 2006)

Si je résume, on a de quoi boire et des couverts en plastique... :love:

Il faudrait, outre la nourriture, que quelqu'un prévoit les nappes et couvertures. Je sais c'est encore tôt pour s'en inquiéter, mais je suis parfois du genre prévoyant...


----------



## valoriel (8 Juin 2006)

C'est donc vraiment impossible de déplacer cette bouffe?  

Et c'est pas la peine de répondre "oui", bergère


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juin 2006)

Alors je te réponds "parfaitement" !


----------



## Taho! (8 Juin 2006)

C'est une bouffe du mois. Et une bouffe du mois a lieu le jeudi soir. Sauf pour Noël.


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2006)

Ce soir là je ne pourrai pas, j'ai _Depeche Mode_ aux Arênes de Nemausus avec -lepurfilsdelasagesse-  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (8 Juin 2006)

Avec le billet d'origine au moins ..?


----------



## Taho! (8 Juin 2006)

Au fait les enfants, qui me garde un coin avec du papier journal pour cette nuit là ?


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2006)

Je le retrouve pas 

Je fais dans le "20 ans après"


----------



## ange_63 (8 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Stargazer 
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
- Jojoleretour (sûr a 90% )
__
6


*pas sûr*

- WebO (qui s'en veut d'avoir raté celle de 2005)
- pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (ça dépend si il peut poser des RTT vu que c en semaine )

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Stargazer : bah je sais pas encore .. :rateau:
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- WebO : boissons sans alcool


----------



## maiwen (8 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Stargazer 
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
- Jojoleretour (sûr a 90% )
__
6


*pas sûr*

- WebO (qui s'en veut d'avoir raté celle de 2005)
- pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (ça dépend si il peut poser des RTT vu que c en semaine )
- maiwen (mais bon c'est oui hein ) 

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Stargazer : bah je sais pas encore .. :rateau:
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- WebO : boissons sans alcool
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
- Jojoleretour (sûr a 90% )
__
5


*pas sûr*

- WebO (qui s'en veut d'avoir raté celle de 2005)
- pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (ça dépend si il peut poser des RTT vu que c en semaine )
- maiwen (mais bon c'est oui hein )
- Stargazer 

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- WebO : boissons sans alcool
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?


----------



## Taho! (13 Juin 2006)

pas si sûr ? comment ça ?


----------



## Fondug (15 Juin 2006)

Arf, ch'rai à Biarritz, dommage, je serai bien venu avec 3 ou 4 kg de meringues et quelques oeufs sur le plat...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
- Jojoleretour (sûr a 90% )
__
5


*pas sûr*

- WebO (qui s'en veut d'avoir raté celle de 2005)
- pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (ça dépend si il peut poser des RTT vu que c en semaine )
- maiwen (mais bon c'est oui hein )
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab (plutôt oui, mais à confirmer bicauze boulot)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- WebO : boissons sans alcool
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?


----------



## olivier1969 (16 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Arf, ch'rai à Biarritz, dommage, je serai bien venu avec 3 ou 4 kg de meringues et quelques oeufs sur le plat...



et le pot de nutella  

pour mon compte je pense venir . je confirme ça ce weeck end


----------



## Cillian (17 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
- Jojoleretour (sûr a 90% )
- Cillian
__
6


*pas sûr*

- WebO (qui s'en veut d'avoir raté celle de 2005)
- pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (ça dépend si il peut poser des RTT vu que c en semaine )
- maiwen (mais bon c'est oui hein )
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab (plutôt oui, mais à confirmer bicauze boulot)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- WebO : boissons sans alcool
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)


----------



## olivier1969 (17 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
- Jojoleretour (sûr a 90% )
- Cillian
- Olivier1969 (faut vraiment que je change mon pseudo) 
__
7


*pas sûr*

- WebO (qui s'en veut d'avoir raté celle de 2005)
- pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (ça dépend si il peut poser des RTT vu que c en semaine )
- maiwen (mais bon c'est oui hein )
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab (plutôt oui, mais à confirmer bicauze boulot)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- WebO : boissons sans alcool
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES


----------



## valoriel (17 Juin 2006)

olivier1969 a dit:
			
		

> - Olivier1969 (faut vraiment que je change mon pseudo)


Faut pas avoir honte de son âge...


----------



## wolverine (18 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
- Jojoleretour (sûr a 90% )
- Cillian
- Olivier1969 (faut vraiment que je change mon pseudo) 
- Wolverine
8


*pas sûr*

- WebO (qui s'en veut d'avoir raté celle de 2005)
- pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (ça dépend si il peut poser des RTT vu que c en semaine )
- maiwen (mais bon c'est oui hein )
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab (plutôt oui, mais à confirmer bicauze boulot)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- WebO : boissons sans alcool
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisses


----------



## olivier1969 (18 Juin 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas avoir honte de son âge...


ben j'ai pas honte, mais je trouve que mon pseudo n'est pas des plus droles... 
et puis mon année est une bonne cuvée, j'assume complétement....:rateau:


----------



## Freelancer (18 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
- Jojoleretour (sûr a 90% )
- Cillian
- Olivier1969 (faut vraiment que je change mon pseudo) 
- Wolverine
8


*pas sûr*

- WebO (qui s'en veut d'avoir raté celle de 2005)
- pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (ça dépend si il peut poser des RTT vu que c en semaine )
- maiwen (mais bon c'est oui hein )
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab (plutôt oui, mais à confirmer bicauze boulot)
- Freelancer

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- WebO : boissons sans alcool
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisses


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
- Jojoleretour (sûr a 90% )
- Cillian
- Olivier1969 (faut vraiment que je change mon pseudo) 
- Wolverine
__
8


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (ça dépend si il peut poser des RTT vu que c en semaine )
- maiwen (mais bon c'est oui hein )
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab (plutôt oui, mais à confirmer bicauze boulot)
- Freelancer

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisses


----------



## ultrabody (21 Juin 2006)

tt dépend lorsque le diner se terminera ( problème de transport en commun si trop tard).


----------



## maiwen (21 Juin 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> tt dépend lorsque le diner se terminera ( problème de transport en commun si trop tard).


tu peux partir quand tu veux


----------



## ultrabody (21 Juin 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu peux partir quand tu veux




^^

oki doki 

je vais voir soir.
le diner débute à quelle heure ? et on se retrouverait à quelle heure ?
:d

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
- Jojoleretour (sûr a 90% )
- Cillian
- Olivier1969 (faut vraiment que je change mon pseudo) 
- Wolverine
__
8


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (ça dépend si il peut poser des RTT vu que c en semaine )
- maiwen (mais bon c'est oui hein )
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab (plutôt oui, mais à confirmer bicauze boulot)
- Freelancer
- ultrabody

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisses


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
- Jojoleretour (sûr a 90% )
- Cillian
- Olivier1969 (faut vraiment que je change mon pseudo) 
- Wolverine
__
8


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (ça dépend si il peut poser des RTT vu que c en semaine )
- maiwen (mais bon c'est oui hein )
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab (plutôt oui, mais à confirmer bicauze boulot)
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï (le 20 est encore trop loin, sinon quelle heure?)

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisses


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> oki doki
> 
> ...





			
				Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> - toumaï (le 20 est encore trop loin, sinon quelle heure?)


 Pour l'heure, en principe c'est de 19h30 à 01h30, comme signalé dans le premier post.  
 Donc, rendez-vous à 19h30 comme d'habitude, et la soirée sera prolongée tant qu'il y aura des gens pour vouloir la prolonger.  

 Et comme dit par *maiwen* plus haut, chacun part quand il veut, bien entendu.


----------



## valoriel (21 Juin 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et comme dit par *maiwen* plus haut, chacun part quand il veut, bien entendu.


J'préférais le temps ou les gens étaient enchaînés jusqu'à l'horaire prévu...


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly (Disons sûr à 90% au minimum.  )
- Taho! (c'est bien parti je dirais... Je songe à une semaine parisienne...)
- Jojoleretour (sûr a 90% )
- Cillian
- Olivier1969 (faut vraiment que je change mon pseudo) 
- Wolverine
__
8


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto (mais c'est bien barré)
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (ça dépend si il peut poser des RTT vu que c en semaine )
- maiwen (mais bon c'est oui hein )
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab (plutôt oui, mais à confirmer bicauze boulot)
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï (le 20 est encore trop loin, sinon quelle heure?)

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisses





_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'préférais le temps ou les gens étaient enchaînés jusqu'à l'horaire prévu...



 Oui mais toi, tu es un puriste traditionaliste!


----------



## Cillian (21 Juin 2006)

J'essaie de négocier ma journée du 20 juillet, mais c'est pas encore gagné. :hein:


[mode Barthez on]
- Je peux dire une co****ie :
En cas de terrain très très très humide, y a aut'chose de prévu ? 
Nan! Mais c'est juste une co****ie, hein!
[mode Barthez off]


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (22 Juin 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie de négocier ma journée du 20 juillet, mais c'est pas encore gagné. :hein:
> 
> 
> [mode Barthez on]
> ...




Cillian fait une passe, attend une journée, contourne la cour, revient à la récré... intercepte à 16h lance... et c'est


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho!
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
__
8


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 


*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisses





_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho!
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
__
8


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 


*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisses





_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho!
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
__
8


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisses

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ultrabody (24 Juin 2006)

on fait comment pour se reconnaitre ? :d :d et le RDV se fait au pied de la tour eiffel ?


----------



## kathy h (24 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho!
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
__
8


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Kathy h 

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisses


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## olivier1969 (24 Juin 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> on fait comment pour se reconnaitre ? :d :d et le RDV se fait au pied de la tour eiffel ?



16éme arbre à droite depuis le 3éme pied de la tour  
bonne question....


----------



## Taho! (24 Juin 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> on fait comment pour se reconnaitre ? :d :d et le RDV se fait au pied de la tour eiffel ?


A l'arrache, comme l'an dernier !


----------



## teo (25 Juin 2006)

je vous conseille d'&#234;tre plus pr&#233;cis qu'en 2005, sinon Maiwen serait toujours pas arriv&#233;e   
je vous conseille Google Earth avec un export de l'endroit pr&#233;cis  &#231;a marche tr&#232;s bien


----------



## Taho! (26 Juin 2006)

Le m&#234;me endroit que l'an dernier, non ? Avec un peu de chance, on tomberait de nouveau sur les furieux de l'ann&#233;e pass&#233;e


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> on fait comment pour se reconnaitre ? :d :d et le RDV se fait au pied de la tour eiffel ?



Très simple: tu demande au 14827 personnes qui ont eu l'idée de pique niquer sous la Tour Eiffel, si ils sont de macgé ou pas...:rateau:


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2006)

*s&#251;r *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho!
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
__
8


*pas s&#251;r*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- touma&#239; 
- le_magi61 
- Kathy h 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer &#224; Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout &#231;a. :casse: ) rdv &#224; l'AE.

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste &#224; dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... &#231;a vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  d&#233;part direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisses


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## imimi (26 Juin 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> on fait comment pour se reconnaitre ? :d :d et le RDV se fait au pied de la tour eiffel ?


 
C'est très simple.

En fait il y a plusieurs techniques :
1/ *tu laisses trainer tes oreilles* et si tu entends le mot "mac" au minimun 10 fois en 2 minutes c'est OK, là t'es en train de capter une conversation macgéenne entre Glofounet et Lemmy.
2/ *tu laisses trainer tes yeux* et si tu vois un taré coucou: Wolf) avec des griffes au bout des mains qui se promène en faisant coucou c'est OK, tu le suis, c'est Wolverie qui fait coucou à son pote olivier1969.
3/ *tu laisses trainer ton nez* (attention c'est le plus risqué  ) et si tu sens comme une odeur de chocolats c'est OK, tu fonces direct sur jojo qui ne manquera pas de ramener de bons chocolats.

Autre technique, au lieu de repérer les autres, tu te fais repérer.
*T-shirt* de chez MacG, *casquette* de chez MacG, étiquette avec ton *pseudo* collée au milieu du front, *MacBook* à la main (noir de préférence) et *fraise Tagada* autour du cou.




Valà valà, heu sinon nous ben on sait pas encore si on va venir


----------



## Taho! (26 Juin 2006)

Cherche aussi une chemizafleur&#174; :love:
De toute fa&#231;on, notre troisi&#232;me &#226;ge &#224; nous qu'on l'aime est assez rep&#233;rable... Tu vois les deux vieux du muppet show s'engueuler, tu sais que c'est golf et Lemmy... :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (26 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, notre troisième âge à nous qu'on l'aime est assez repérable... Tu vois les deux vieux du muppet show s'engueuler, tu sais que c'est golf et Lemmy... :rateau:



ouf , je ne fais pas encore partie du 3ème âge :rateau: 



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'préférais le temps ou les gens étaient enchaînés jusqu'à l'horaire prévu...




moi aussi :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2006)

Moi, si je vient, j'aurais mon Newton 130 ou mon eMate &#224; la Main. Doit pas en avoir des dizaines de personnes qui se baladent a Paris avec leur Newton


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho!
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
__
8


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Kathy h 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (26 Juin 2006)

Je propose de s'installer dans la m&#234;me zone que l'an dernier, &#224; savoir : 





En cadeau bonux, le lien vers GoogleEarth sur l'image...


----------



## golf (26 Juin 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ouf , je ne fais pas encore partie du 3ème âge :rateau:


Voilà un conclusion hâtivement écrite


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho!
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
__
8


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Kathy h 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- pitch/fig. 5 (pour une dernière fois sur Paris)

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (26 Juin 2006)

*s&#251;r *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
__
9


*pas s&#251;r*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- touma&#239; 
- le_magi61 
- Kathy h 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer &#224; Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- pitch/fig. 5 (pour une derni&#232;re fois sur Paris)

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout &#231;a. :casse: ) rdv &#224; l'AE.

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste &#224; dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... &#231;a vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  d&#233;part direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ange_63 (27 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> - Taho! & Peroline



:love:  
De mon cot&#233; je ne sais tjs pas si on pourra venir!


----------



## ultrabody (27 Juin 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> C'est très simple.
> 
> En fait il y a plusieurs techniques :
> 1/ *tu laisses trainer tes oreilles* et si tu entends le mot "mac" au minimun 10 fois en 2 minutes c'est OK, là t'es en train de capter une conversation macgéenne entre Glofounet et Lemmy.
> ...



héhé merci... j'avais pensé à la planoplie Macgé ^^

je préfère quand mm le plan de Taho!


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
__
9


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Kathy h 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- pitch/fig. 5 (pour une dernière fois sur Paris)
- SirMacGregor aka moi même 

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre 
_​


----------



## Virpeen (27 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
__
11


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Stargazer 
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Kathy h 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- pitch/fig. 5 (pour une dernière fois sur Paris)
- SirMacGregor aka moi même 

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : 2 quiches (une remarque désobligeante et on annule...  )& 1 gâteau au chocolat



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre 
_​
Maintenant... maiwen, Stargazer & lumaï, c'est à vous...   :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juin 2006)

Excellente nouvelle!  :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
__
11


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
 - Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Kathy h 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- pitch/fig. 5 (pour une dernière fois sur Paris)
- SirMacGregor aka moi même 

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : 2 quiches (une remarque désobligeante et on annule...  )& 1 gâteau au chocolat



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre 
_​


----------



## ange_63 (27 Juin 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> - Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)



Tsss ça c'est pas très malin hien!


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2006)

*s&#251;r *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
__
12


*pas s&#251;r*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
 - Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- touma&#239; 
- le_magi61 
- Kathy h 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer &#224; Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- pitch/fig. 5 (pour une derni&#232;re fois sur Paris)
- SirMacGregor aka moi m&#234;me 

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout &#231;a. :casse: ) rdv &#224; l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste &#224; dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... &#231;a vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  d&#233;part direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : 2 quiches (une remarque d&#233;sobligeante et on annule...  )& 1 g&#226;teau au chocolat
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre 
_​
virpeen il me semble que l'on dis une ouiche


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juin 2006)

> - Virpeen & iNano : 2 quiches (une remarque d&#233;sobligeante et on annule...  )& 1 g&#226;teau au chocolat





heu...



Non rien...


----------



## Taho! (28 Juin 2006)

Oui, hein ! :rateau:

Bon, du coup, on va peut-&#234;tre voir &#224; emmener un truc en plus...


----------



## valoriel (28 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
__
12


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
 - Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Kathy h 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- pitch/fig. 5 (pour une dernière fois sur Paris)
- SirMacGregor aka moi même 

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : 2 quiches (une remarque désobligeante et on annule...  )& 1 gâteau au chocolat
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre 
_​


> - Virpeen & iNano : *2 quiches* (une remarque désobligeante et on annule...  )& 1 gâteau au chocolat


Vous auriez pu en amener 3, ça aurait évité les commentaires


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

La 3ème c toi ?


----------



## Melounette (28 Juin 2006)

Bon bin moi je fais des pieds et des mains pour venir.\o/ Donc ne me mettez dans aucune case. Je me mets direct dans "débarquera pitètre à l'improviste". Comme ça plaf ! comme une ******* dans le potage. Avec un bon p'tit plat sorti de mes mimines et un rosé bien frais. Sinon, amusez-vous bien, je penserais fort à vous. :love:


----------



## iNano (28 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> La 3ème c toi ?


Tu t'y connais en quiches ?? :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Juin 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'y connais en quiches ?? :hein:  :mouais:



Les lorraines


----------



## Taho! (29 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
__
12


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
 - Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Kathy h 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- pitch/fig. 5 (pour une dernière fois sur Paris)
- SirMacGregor aka moi même 

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : 2 quiches (une remarque désobligeante et on annule...  )& 1 gâteau au chocolat
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:

Il faudrait aussi que quelqu'un prévoit des couvertures ou des draps


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre 
_​


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
__
12


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Kathy h 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- pitch/fig. 5 (pour une dernière fois sur Paris)
- SirMacGregor aka moi même 
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : 2 quiches (une remarque désobligeante et on annule...  )& 1 gâteau au chocolat
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes

Il faudrait aussi que quelqu'un prévoit des couvertures ou des draps


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## kathy h (30 Juin 2006)

*s&#251;r *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
__
12


*pas s&#251;r*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- touma&#239; 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer &#224; Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- pitch/fig. 5 (pour une derni&#232;re fois sur Paris)
- SirMacGregor aka moi m&#234;me 
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout &#231;a. :casse: ) rdv &#224; l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la berg&#232;re)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste &#224; dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... &#231;a vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  d&#233;part direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : 2 quiches (une remarque d&#233;sobligeante et on annule...  )& 1 g&#226;teau au chocolat
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  ) 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juin 2006)

*s&#251;r *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
__
12


*pas s&#251;r*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- touma&#239; 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer &#224; Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- pitch/fig. 5 (pour une derni&#232;re fois sur Paris)
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout &#231;a. :casse: ) rdv &#224; l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la berg&#232;re)
- SirMacGregor (probl&#232;mes personnels )

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste &#224; dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... &#231;a vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  d&#233;part direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : 2 quiches (une remarque d&#233;sobligeante et on annule...  )& 1 g&#226;teau au chocolat
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  ) 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2006)

ceux qui sont pas sûrs... a dit:
			
		

> *pas sûr*
> 
> - pascalformac
> - Picouto
> ...




La bouffe a lieu dans 15 jours maintenant, serait peut-être temps de se décider un peu, non ?


----------



## imimi (5 Juillet 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> La bouffe a lieu dans 15 jours maintenant, serait peut-être temps de se décider un peu, non ?


Oh hé hein bon, ça va là, doucement, nous on a décidé qu'on continuerait à se tâter jusqu'au 20/07 vers 17h t'façon


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
__
12


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : 2 quiches (une remarque désobligeante et on annule...  )& 1 gâteau au chocolat
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  ) 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Oh hé hein bon, ça va là, doucement, nous on a décidé qu'on continuerait à se tâter jusqu'au 20/07 vers 17h t'façon


Je ne m'inquiétais pas, je voulais relancer un peu le sujet... 
Et puis, inutile de se cacher, je sais que vous viendrez !


----------



## imimi (5 Juillet 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je ne m'inquiétais pas, je voulais relancer un peu le sujet...
> Et puis, inutile de se cacher, je sais que vous viendrez !


On parie :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> On parie :mouais:




Mais on parie quoi ?


----------



## imimi (5 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mais on parie quoi ?


Heu nous deux on parie rien mais Taho! et moi on parie sur notre venue &#224; mon kiki :love: et moi &#224; la bouffe de juillet...
:rateau:
Et pour le gain j'sais pas encore, faut que j'me d&#233;cide entre un FZ6 et j'sais plus tros qu'elle autre meule


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Heu nous deux on parie rien mais Taho! et moi on parie sur notre venue &#224; mon kiki :love: et moi &#224; la bouffe de juillet...
> :rateau:
> Et pour le gain j'sais pas encore, faut que j'me d&#233;cide entre un FZ6 et j'sais plus tros qu'elle autre meule



Je parlais qu'est vous ( toi et Taho! ) vous pariez si vous venez


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Heu nous deux on parie rien mais Taho! et moi on parie sur notre venue &#224; mon kiki :love: et moi &#224; la bouffe de juillet...
> :rateau:
> Et pour le gain j'sais pas encore, faut que j'me d&#233;cide entre un FZ6 et j'sais plus tros qu'elle autre meule


facile, facile, de toute fa&#231;on, vous venez, je ne fais que des paris gagn&#233;s d'avance...
Si je dis que vous venez pas, j'en suis bon pour le cadeau car vous viendrez.
Si je dis que vous venez, vous allez faire expr&#232;s de pas venir pour avoir le cadeau...


----------



## ikiki (5 Juillet 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si je dis que vous venez pas, j'en suis bon pour le cadeau car vous viendrez.
> Si je dis que vous venez, vous allez faire exprès de pas venir pour avoir le cadeau...


 

Ouais ouais... 

Voilà...

En gros... :mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (5 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
__
12


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Fab'Fab
- Freelancer
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  ) 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## imimi (5 Juillet 2006)

T'as vu mon kiki :love: j'crois qu'on est bon pour avoir une moto gratis  
C'est l'Taho! qui l'a écrit !




Comment ça j'ai pas bien compris :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (5 Juillet 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ouais...
> 
> Voilà...
> 
> En gros... :mouais:





			
				imimi a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu mon kiki :love: j'crois qu'on est bon pour avoir une moto gratis
> C'est l'Taho! qui l'a écrit !
> Comment ça j'ai pas bien compris :mouais:


C'est bien ce que je disais


----------



## Freelancer (5 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
__
13


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
__
14


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Ange_63 et son Angelot
- maiwen
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## ange_63 (5 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Taho! & Peroline
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
__
14


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- maiwen
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, capotes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (8 Juillet 2006)

Je voudrais vous souhaiter un super de beau  pique-nique, du soleil, du plaisir et tout ce qui est essentiel dans la vie d'un pique nique: tous les amis!


----------



## golf (8 Juillet 2006)

*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*​
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons
- Taho! : Couverts et bleus (et tout ce qui est jetable : gobelets, serviettes, assiettes, tout...)
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  d&#233;part direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de g&#226;teaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra &#231;a plus tard, mais on apporte &#233;vidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, &#224; manger et &#224; boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake &#224; la feta & un cake au roquefort
- maiwen : moi ... &#231;a vous suffit pas ? 


*Vous &#234;tes s&#251;r que nous couvrons tous nos besoins et petits p&#234;chers de gourmandise :rateau: *



Pourquoi "petits" d"ailleurs


----------



## Taho! (10 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
__
12


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- maiwen
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- yvos
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)
- Taho! & Peroline 

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## imimi (10 Juillet 2006)

Ah ben ça c'est malin hein !
Arf j'te jure le Taho! on peut pas compter sur lui    

Heu sinon nous on a bientôt fini de se tâter et en fait on pense juste venir faire un p'tit coucou


----------



## Taho! (10 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ça c'est malin hein !
> Arf j'te jure le Taho! on peut pas compter sur lui
> 
> Heu sinon nous on a bientôt fini de se tâter et en fait on pense juste venir faire un p'tit coucou


Si tu crois que ça m'amuse... c'est vraiment pas de gaieté de cur... Ou alors faut que je gagne au lot d'ici 10 jours... :mouais:


----------



## imimi (10 Juillet 2006)

Bah nous non plus niveau sioux c'est pas jouasse mais on a la chance de pas habiter loin...

Une prochaine fois donc Taho!


----------



## Taho! (10 Juillet 2006)

Avec plaisir, ce n'est que partie remise !


----------



## yvos (10 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
__
13


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- maiwen
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)
- Taho! & Peroline 

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ? 
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau
- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## kathy h (11 Juillet 2006)

"- Lemmy: un cake &#224; la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux ) "

ah la la faux &#234;tre &#224; la  retraite pour avoir le temps de faire des trucs comma &#231;a ..... quel chance tu as Lemmy    :love: 

moi &#231;a ne sera pas du fait maison en tout cas ,


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2006)

*s&#251;r *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Jojoleretour
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
- maiwen
__
14


*pas s&#251;r*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody
- touma&#239; 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer &#224; Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout &#231;a. :casse: ) rdv &#224; l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la berg&#232;re)
- SirMacGregor (probl&#232;mes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)
- Taho! & Peroline 

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste &#224; dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- jojoleretour : chocolats ?  chips,... tout sauf du frais (je prends le train )
- maiwen : moi ... &#231;a vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  d&#233;part direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de g&#226;teaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra &#231;a plus tard, mais on apporte &#233;vidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, &#224; manger et &#224; boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake &#224; la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau
- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ah la la faux être à la  retraite pour avoir le temps de faire des trucs comma ça ..... quel chance tu as Lemmy    :love:


Quelle impatiente tu es


----------



## kathy h (11 Juillet 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quelle impatiente tu es



oui je sais.... mais malheureusement j'ai encore plus de 20 ans à tirer ( et oui ça fait seulement 20 ans que je bosse pfff)


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2006)

si ça marchait comme ça, je serais en retraite dans 15 ans...:mouais:


----------



## Taho! (11 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
- maiwen
__
13


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)
- jojleretour
- Taho! & Peroline 

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau
- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​ 


Si je résume, vous allez manger du pain, du jambon et des pommes, une maiwen à la broche, des trucs pas frais, du poulet roti et de la saucisse, deux cakes mais pas de quiche, des trucs à manger et à grignoter. Ainsi que des trucs à boire. Et quelques nappes... 

Attention, il faudrait quelqu'un pour prévoir couverts (ou bleus ©77), gobelets (ou jolis ©Roucas) et assiettes, puisque c'était mon travail...


----------



## Virpeen (11 Juillet 2006)

Il y aura sûrement un peu de bière directement importée de Berlin...


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura sûrement un peu de bière directement importée de Berlin...



je peu avoir plein de bière fraiche si on passe me les prendres en scooter


----------



## iNano (11 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura sûrement un peu de bière directement importée de Berlin...


Si le nano ne boit pas tout entre temps...


----------



## Taho! (11 Juillet 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Si le nano ne boit pas tout entre temps...


  Soifarde ! Ah ! cette jeunesse inconsciente !


----------



## FANREM (12 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
- maiwen
__
13


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)
- jojleretour
- Taho! & Peroline 
- Fanrem (Dans le Sud, mais je penserai a vous)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau
- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## lumai (12 Juillet 2006)

*s&#251;r *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
- maiwen
- lumai
__
14


*pas s&#251;r*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody
- touma&#239; 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer &#224; Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout &#231;a. :casse: ) rdv &#224; l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la berg&#232;re)
- SirMacGregor (probl&#232;mes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)
- jojleretour
- Taho! & Peroline 
- Fanrem (Dans le Sud, mais je penserai a vous)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste &#224; dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- maiwen : moi ... &#231;a vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  d&#233;part direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de g&#226;teaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra &#231;a plus tard, mais on apporte &#233;vidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, &#224; manger et &#224; boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake &#224; la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau
- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 
- lumai : gateau au chocolat


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## imimi (12 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> - lumai : gateau au chocolat


Eh ben en voil&#224; au moins une qui a compris que c'est pas avec des trucs pas frais &#224; grignoter qu'on fait viendre les gens  




Finalement on va venir pour le dessert nous   ​


----------



## ultrabody (16 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
- maiwen
- lumai
__
14


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- ikiki et imimi
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody (75% de chance de venir)
- toumaï 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)
- jojleretour
- Taho! & Peroline 
- Fanrem (Dans le Sud, mais je penserai a vous)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau
- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 
- lumai : gateau au chocolat
- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## imimi (17 Juillet 2006)

*s&#251;r *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
- maiwen
- lumai
- imimi & ikiki
__
16


*pas s&#251;r*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody (75% de chance de venir)
- touma&#239; 
- le_magi61 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer &#224; Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout &#231;a. :casse: ) rdv &#224; l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la berg&#232;re)
- SirMacGregor (probl&#232;mes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)
- jojleretour
- Taho! & Peroline 
- Fanrem (Dans le Sud, mais je penserai a vous)

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste &#224; dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- maiwen : moi ... &#231;a vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  d&#233;part direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de g&#226;teaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra &#231;a plus tard, mais on apporte &#233;vidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, &#224; manger et &#224; boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake &#224; la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau
- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 
- lumai : gateau au chocolat
- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo
- imimi & ikiki : prrrrtttt on sait pas encore et en plus - en boulets de motards que nous seront pit&#232;t - bah on va pas pouvoir ramener grand'chose :rose: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
- maiwen
- lumai
- imimi & ikiki
__
16


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody (75% de chance de venir)
- toumaï 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)
- jojleretour
- Taho! & Peroline 
- Fanrem (Dans le Sud, mais je penserai a vous)
- le_magi61  (En plein demenagement )

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau
- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 
- lumai : gateau au chocolat
- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo
- imimi & ikiki : prrrrtttt on sait pas encore et en plus - en boulets de motards que nous seront pitèt - bah on va pas pouvoir ramener grand'chose :rose: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Olivier1969
- Wolverine
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
- maiwen
- lumai
- imimi & ikiki
- fig. 5/pitch
__
17


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody (75% de chance de venir)
- toumaï 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)
- jojleretour
- Taho! & Peroline 
- Fanrem (Dans le Sud, mais je penserai a vous)
- le_magi61  (En plein demenagement )

*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Olivier 1969 : du Jambon et des POMMES
- Wolverine : poulets rotis , saucisse
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau
- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 
- lumai : gateau au chocolat
- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo
- imimi & ikiki : prrrrtttt on sait pas encore et en plus - en boulets de motards que nous seront pitèt - bah on va pas pouvoir ramener grand'chose :rose: 
- fig. 5/pitch (ce que mon gouvernement d'entreprise aura préparé) 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## olivier1969 (17 Juillet 2006)

=f*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
- maiwen
- lumai
- imimi & ikiki
- fig. 5/pitch
__
15


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody (75% de chance de venir)
- toumaï 
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)
- jojleretour
- Taho! & Peroline 
- Fanrem (Dans le Sud, mais je penserai a vous)
- le_magi61  (En plein demenagement )
- Olivier 1969 (désolé=charette au boulot, dossier pour vendredi )
- Wolverine (je bosse avec olivier 1969, même galére)
*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau
- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 
- lumai : gateau au chocolat
- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo
- imimi & ikiki : prrrrtttt on sait pas encore et en plus - en boulets de motards que nous seront pitèt - bah on va pas pouvoir ramener grand'chose :rose: 
- fig. 5/pitch (ce que mon gouvernement d'entreprise aura préparé) 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​ 


sincérement désolé de vous faire faux bond , mais on a une grosse charette de dernier moment au boulot avec un dossier impératif pour vendredi .... (je bosse dans un BET et 
l'archi vient de revoir son projet 3 jours avant la remise du dossier....) et du coup j'embarque dans la galére Wolverine qui bosse avec moi.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
- maiwen
- lumai
- imimi & ikiki
- fig. 5/pitch
__
15


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- Fab'Fab
- ultrabody (75% de chance de venir)
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)
- jojleretour
- Taho! & Peroline 
- Fanrem (Dans le Sud, mais je penserai a vous)
- le_magi61  (En plein demenagement )
- Olivier 1969 (désolé=charette au boulot, dossier pour vendredi )
- Wolverine (je bosse avec olivier 1969, même galére)
- toumaï (désolée mais je ne peux pas cette fois  )
*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau
- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 
- lumai : gateau au chocolat
- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo
- imimi & ikiki : prrrrtttt on sait pas encore et en plus - en boulets de motards que nous seront pitèt - bah on va pas pouvoir ramener grand'chose :rose: 
- fig. 5/pitch (ce que mon gouvernement d'entreprise aura préparé) 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## golf (19 Juillet 2006)

*Qui fait [apporte] quoi : là, faut être d'équerre *​
- golf : boissons et pains 
*Essentiellement eau et soda *

- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).

- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)

- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  

- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:

- wip: quelques nappes

- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )

- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 

- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau

- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 

- lumai : gateau au chocolat

- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo 
*Y aura pas de dentiste *

- imimi & ikiki : prrrrtttt on sait pas encore et en plus - en boulets de motards que nous seront pitèt - bah on va pas pouvoir ramener grand'chose :rose: 

- fig. 5/pitch (ce que mon gouvernement d'entreprise aura préparé) 

- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore 
*Et ? :rateau: *


----------



## lumai (19 Juillet 2006)

Bon vu le temps et la température dans mon appart, pas de gateau au chocolat pour moi !  Taboulé e pastèque ça va le faire... rien à faire chauffer ! 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi  *​ 
- golf : boissons et pains 
*Essentiellement eau et soda *

- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).

- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)

- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  

- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:

- wip: quelques nappes

- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )

- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 

- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau

- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 

- lumai : pastèque et taboulé

- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo 
*Y aura pas de dentiste *

- imimi & ikiki : prrrrtttt on sait pas encore et en plus - en boulets de motards que nous seront pitèt - bah on va pas pouvoir ramener grand'chose :rose: 

- fig. 5/pitch (ce que mon gouvernement d'entreprise aura préparé) 

- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore 
*
*


----------



## ikiki (19 Juillet 2006)

Ben on ira faire quelques courese ce soir ou demain et on verra à ce moment là ce qu'on amène 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi  *​ 
- golf : boissons et pains 
*Essentiellement eau et soda *

- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).

- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)

- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  

- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:

- wip: quelques nappes

- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )

- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 

- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau

- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 

- lumai : pastèque et taboulé

- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo 
*Y aura pas de dentiste *

- imimi & ikiki : prrrrtttt  

- fig. 5/pitch (ce que mon gouvernement d'entreprise aura préparé) 

- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore 
*
*


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2006)

*Qui fait [apporte] quoi  *​ 
- golf : boissons et pains 
*Essentiellement eau et soda *

- Human-Fly : Boissons (Boissons sans alcool, plus éventuellement d'autres choses, selon les demandes) .

- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)

- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  

- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:

- wip: quelques nappes

- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )

- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 

- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau

- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 

- lumai : pastèque et taboulé

- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo 
*Y aura pas de dentiste *

- imimi & ikiki : prrrrtttt  

- fig. 5/pitch (ce que mon gouvernement d'entreprise aura préparé) 

- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore 
*
*


----------



## imimi (19 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> - pas de gateau au chocolat pour moi ! )





			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> - Human-Fly : Boissons (Boissons sans alcool, *plus &#233;ventuellement d'autres choses, selon les demandes*).


 
Gateau au chocolat !!!!
Gateau au chocolat !!!!
Gateau au chocolat !!!!
Gateau au chocolat !!!!
Gateau au chocolat !!!!
Gateau au chocolat !!!!




 




NB : penser &#224; d&#233;m&#233;nager dans un appart plus grand et &#224; acheter un four pour pouvoir faire des gateaux :rateau:


----------



## lumai (19 Juillet 2006)

Bah un minifour &#231;a peut le faire aussi. C'est pas plus grand qu'un micro-onde et en s'y prenant bien tu peux faire des trucs corrects. 

Bon pour le gateau au chocolat, on en reparlera quand il fera pas 30&#176;C chez moi...  

Sinon &#231;a y est j'ai une past&#232;que de 6 kg !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Gateau au chocolat !!!!
> Gateau au chocolat !!!!
> Gateau au chocolat !!!!
> Gateau au chocolat !!!!
> ...


Personnellement, je viendrai en RER, et j'achèterai sur place ce que j'apporterai.  
Ce qui sera facile pour ce qui est des boissons, et pour le reste je verrai. 

Je ne promets rien, mais je retiens l'idée de gâteau(x) au chocolat, s'il y a moyen.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

*Qui fait [apporte] quoi  *​ 
- golf : boissons et pains 
*Essentiellement eau et soda *

- Human-Fly : Boissons (Boissons sans alcool, plus éventuellement d'autres choses, selon les demandes) .

- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)

- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  

- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:

- wip: quelques nappes

- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )

- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 

- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau

- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 

- lumai : pastèque et taboulé

- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo 
*Y aura pas de dentiste *

- imimi & ikiki : prrrrtttt  

- fig. 5/pitch : une tarte sucrée 

- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore 
*
*


----------



## imimi (19 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> - fig. 5/pitch : une tarte sucrée


Bien... bien... très bien même :love: 
Hâte d'y être moa à ce picnic !


----------



## ultrabody (19 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
- maiwen
- lumai
- imimi & ikiki
- fig. 5/pitch
- ultrabody et un futur forumeur de macgé'
__
17


*pas sûr*

- pascalformac
- Picouto
- Fab'Fab
- Gwen. (Je serai exceptionnellement a Paris ce jour la, mais il faudra que je trouve une place de parking et surtout j'aurais 5 heures de route pour rentrer à Limoges ensuite, mais je ferai mon possible pour venir  )
- wip

*peux pas*

- WebO because Paleo (Depeche Mode, Placebo tout ça. :casse: ) rdv à l'AE.
- Stargazer (Parce que pas sur Paris ...)
- valoriel (comme la bergère)
- SirMacGregor (problèmes personnels )
- Ange_63 et son Angelot (difficile en semaine!)
- jojleretour
- Taho! & Peroline 
- Fanrem (Dans le Sud, mais je penserai a vous)
- le_magi61  (En plein demenagement )
- Olivier 1969 (désolé=charette au boulot, dossier pour vendredi )
- Wolverine (je bosse avec olivier 1969, même galére)
- toumaï (désolée mais je ne peux pas cette fois  )
*_________________*​ 


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi :*
- golf : boissons et pains
- Human-Fly : Boissons (reste à dire qui veut quoi, comme boissons).
- maiwen : moi ... ça vous suffit pas ?  je sais pas encore
- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)
- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  
- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:
- wip: quelques nappes
- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )
- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 
- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau
- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 
- lumai : gateau au chocolat
- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo
- imimi & ikiki : prrrrtttt on sait pas encore et en plus - en boulets de motards que nous seront pitèt - bah on va pas pouvoir ramener grand'chose :rose: 
- fig. 5/pitch (ce que mon gouvernement d'entreprise aura préparé) 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre message_​


----------



## golf (19 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
- maiwen
- lumai
- imimi & ikiki
- fig. 5/pitch
- ultrabody et un futur forumeur de macgé'
__
17


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi  *​ 
- golf : boissons et pains 
*Essentiellement eau et soda *

- Human-Fly : Boissons (Boissons sans alcool, plus éventuellement d'autres choses, selon les demandes) .

- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)

- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  

- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:

- wip: quelques nappes

- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )

- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 

- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau

- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 

- lumai : pastèque et taboulé

- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo 
*Y aura pas de dentiste *

- imimi & ikiki : prrrrtttt  

- fig. 5/pitch : une tarte sucrée 

- maiwen   :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2006)

mouarf ... hum ça fait quoi s'il manque 3 miettes de bouffe ? ... on va pas crever de faim, je pense qu'on risque plutôt de crever de chaud et de soif ... 

j'amènerai du concombre et de l'eau ouala


----------



## Cillian (19 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir, 

Je vais faire des courses demain matin. Je ne sais pas encore ce que je vais prendre, mais je ne peux pas venir avec des aliments devant impérativement rester au frais :

- J'arriverai directement du boulot et là bas, à part les distributeurs de boissons, y a rien pour maintenir au frais.


P.S. : penser aux décapsuleur, tire bouchon, sacs poubelle, ...   ...


----------



## golf (19 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ...de l'eau ouala


De l'eau   On est déjà 2 sur l'H2O :rateau: 
Et on a la Seine à 2 pas [j'apporte le seau et la corde]


----------



## maiwen (19 Juillet 2006)

oui mais tu sais moi comme je bois pas d'alcool, je pr&#233;f&#232;re pr&#233;voir


----------



## golf (19 Juillet 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : penser aux d&#233;capsuleur, tire bouchon, sacs poubelle, ...   ...


Bonne id&#233;e  :rateau: 

Evite le chocolat ou alors avec des pailles  


Au fait, si certains ont des "choses" imperm&#233;ables car la pelouse risque d'&#234;tre humide 
Normalement, &#224; 19:30, les orages seront d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233;s


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais tu sais moi comme je bois pas d'alcool, je préfère prévoir


 Je ne bois pas d'alcool non plus, et je pense en effet que les boissons sans alcool auront du succès. 

Donc, je crois que nous pouvons en effet être plusieurs à en apporter.


----------



## ultrabody (20 Juillet 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Je ne bois pas d'alcool non plus, et je pense en effet que les boissons sans alcool auront du succès.
> 
> Donc, je crois que nous pouvons en effet être plusieurs à en apporter.


j'apporte une bouteille d'eau juste pour la "forme" ????

j'espère qu'il fera très très chaud demain ...car avec l'orage qu'il y a eu , j'ai bien peur que la pelouse soit encore trempé  ....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'il fera très très chaud demain ...car avec l'orage qu'il y a eu , j'ai bien peur que la pelouse soit encore trempé  ....





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, si certains ont des "choses" imperméables car la pelouse risque d'être humide
> Normalement, à 19:30, les orages seront déjà passés



ils sont repartis  

"choses imperméables" (on ne ricane pas dans le fond  :mouais: ) néanmoins nécessaires


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

*sûr *
- golf
- Lemmy
- Human-Fly
- Cillian
- Virpeen & iNano
- Macinside
- Kathy h 
- Freelancer
- yvos
- maiwen
- lumai
- imimi & ikiki
- fig. 5/pitch
- ultrabody et un futur forumeur de macgé'
__
17


*Qui fait [apporte] quoi  *​ 
- golf : boissons et pains 
*Essentiellement eau et soda *

- Human-Fly : Boissons (Boissons sans alcool, plus éventuellement d'autres choses, selon les demandes) .

- Cillian : Tout sauf du frais (moi c'est le RER,  départ direct du boulot)

- Virpeen & iNano : pas de gâteaux ou quiches siffle: )-maison car nous venons directement depuis Berlin... On verra ça plus tard, mais on apporte évidememnt qqch...  

- macinside : a boire  et a manger :rateau:

- wip: quelques nappes

- Kathy h ( une couverture alors  et puis quelque chose qui se mange mais je ne sais pas quoi  )

- Freelancer: heu, à manger et à boire? 

- Lemmy: un cake à la feta & un cake au roquefort (maison tous les deux :rateau

- yvos: des trucs pour grignoter et pour boire 

- lumai : pastèque et taboulé

- ultrabody : des bonbons haribo 
*Y aura pas de dentiste *

- imimi & ikiki : prrrrtttt  

- fig. 5/pitch : une tarte sucrée au sel    

- maiwen   :mouais:


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2006)

Bon on est autour de 17 si je sais encore compter. On peut tabler sur deux bouteilles d'eau pour trois personnes. Ce qui ne fait pas loin de 2 pack d'eau, ou un peu plus en jus de fruit vu que les bouteilles sont plus petites.
Vu le poids que cela fait &#224; transporter, je pense que pour ceux qui le peuvent c'est &#224; dire qui viennent sans rien d'autre ou en m&#233;tro / RER, une ou deux bouteilles ne seront pas de trop...
Et si jamais c'est le cas, de l'eau en trop, on peut toujours trouver quoi en faire !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et si jamais c'est le cas, de l'eau en trop, on peut toujours trouver quoi en faire !








c'est ce que tu aurais en tête ? :mouais:


----------



## ultrabody (20 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce que tu aurais en tête ? :mouais:


 
MDR !!

apportez vos maillots !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

querstion bête, mais vous vous retrouvez où sur le Champ de Mars?

Je ne peux pas venir, mais je pense qu'un petit rappel serait utile à ceux qui viennent... 
Amusez vous bien bande de veinards!!!


----------



## ultrabody (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> querstion bête, mais vous vous retrouvez où sur le Champ de Mars?
> 
> Je ne peux pas venir, mais je pense qu'un petit rappel serait utile à ceux qui viennent...
> Amusez vous bien bande de veinards!!!




j'avais déjà posé la question ... mais c'est pas bête du tt de la reposer ...
je vais me fier à l'avatar d'human fly ..
sinon, si je vois un groupe avec des sacs à dos, et que j'entend "mac, ...;, mac... mac ...mon mac, ... mon mac.. mon mac ....etc etc...", je pense que je tromperais pas...


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2006)

Approximativement par l&#224; ! 



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je propose de s'installer dans la m&#234;me zone que l'an dernier, &#224; savoir :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donc en gros quand on tourne le dos &#224; la tour sur la premi&#232;re pelouse &#224; droite !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> j'avais déjà posé la question ... mais c'est pas bête du tt de la reposer ...



*déjà précisé*


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> j'avais déjà posé la question ... mais c'est pas bête du tt de la reposer ...
> je vais me fier à l'avatar d'human fly ..
> sinon, si je vois un groupe avec des sacs à dos, et que j'entend "mac, ...;, mac... mac ...mon mac, ... mon mac.. mon mac ....etc etc...", je pense que je tromperais pas...


Si justement, parce que le mac, on n'en parle pas souvent dans les bouffes...


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon on est autour de 17 si je sais encore compter. On peut tabler sur deux bouteilles d'eau pour trois personnes. Ce qui ne fait pas loin de 2 pack d'eau, ou un peu plus en jus de fruit vu que les bouteilles sont plus petites.
> Vu le poids que cela fait &#224; transporter, je pense que pour ceux qui le peuvent c'est &#224; dire qui viennent sans rien d'autre ou en m&#233;tro / RER, une ou deux bouteilles ne seront pas de trop...
> Et si jamais c'est le cas, de l'eau en trop, on peut toujours trouver quoi en faire !


on va pas non plus mourrir si on a pas deux litres d'eau par personne pour ce picnic  


deux litres d'eau risquent de me donner un sacr&#233; mal de cr&#226;ne...j'ram&#232;ne du ros&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *déjà précisé*



C'est le plan pour ceux qui sont parachutés


----------



## Freelancer (20 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on va pas non plus mourrir si on a pas deux litres d'eau par personne pour ce picnic
> 
> 
> deux litres d'eau risquent de me donner un sacré mal de crâne...j'ramène du rosé



Merci Yvos :love: je me serais presque senti à l'écart avec mes packs de bière :mouais::rateau:


----------



## ultrabody (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si justement, parce que le mac, on n'en parle pas souvent dans les bouffes...



bon bah Re merci pour le plan ^^


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> j'avais déjà posé la question ... mais c'est pas bête du tt de la reposer ...
> je vais me fier à l'avatar d'human fly ..
> sinon, si je vois un groupe avec des sacs à dos, et que j'entend "mac, ...;, mac... mac ...mon mac, ... mon mac.. mon mac ....etc etc...", je pense que je tromperais pas...



Je te conseille d'arriver au moins 30 à 60 minutes après le début


----------



## Cillian (20 Juillet 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille d'arriver au moins 30 à 60 minutes après le début




Bin! Justement, si y a pas trop de pépins au boulot je devrai pouvoir être là entre 21 h et 21h30.  

Comme d'hab' quoi!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> bon bah Re merci pour le plan ^^



donc t'as compris? Si tu vois un gros rond rouge sur la pelouse, c'est que tu es au bon endroit.

Merci Michel d'avoir peint la pelouse.
Quelle organisation!!!


----------



## kathy h (20 Juillet 2006)

désolée empêchement de dernière minute et je ne pourrais donc pas venir


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2006)

comme kathy un truc de derni&#232;re minutes qui tombe


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme kathy un truc de dernière minutes qui tombe



vous dînez en tête à tête ? :mouais: :rateau:


_ok: je sors...  _​


----------



## ultrabody (20 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme kathy un truc de derni&#232;re minutes qui tombe




recopieur macinside !!! tu recopies que les mauvaises chsoes ! pas bien !

bon j'ai bien compris ... RDV vers 20h, 20h30 ....
si quelqu'un compte venir &#224; l'heure faites moi signe


----------



## wip (20 Juillet 2006)

Je devrais pouvoir venir, mais mes nappes ne sont pas imperméables :hein: . J'espère que ça sera pas trop trempé quand même.

A toute


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais pouvoir venir, mais mes nappes ne sont pas imperméables :hein: . J'espère que ça sera pas trop trempé quand même.
> 
> A toute



Wip Wip Houra


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

Je serai bien venu mais avec cette chaleur , je supporte pas du tout les transport en commun


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2006)

pas mal comme excuse!

D'autres suggestions?


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2006)

Je peux pas, j'ai piscine


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Je peux pas, j'ai peur de l'orage...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2006)

En Vrai : Je peux pas, je fais le grand m&#233;nage (toute le soir&#233;e  ) avant l'emmenagement


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pas mal comme excuse!
> 
> D'autres suggestions?



Sauf que je plaisante pas


----------



## imimi (20 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je serai bien venu mais avec cette chaleur , je supporte pas du tout les transport en commun


Boarf tu sais c'est pour tout le monde pareil...
Les gens qui puent... qui s'énervent vite... qui puent... oui je sais je l'ai déjà dit mais c'est tellement vrai  
Alors après reste l'envie de viendre... ou pas  





PS @ Gabi : courage et bon emménagement à vous p'tits veinards


----------



## ultrabody (20 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je serai bien venu mais avec cette chaleur , je supporte pas du tout les transport en commun



il faut se laver tout les jours et se mettre du axe... il parait que ça marche ... (naïf ..)


----------



## Freelancer (20 Juillet 2006)

je ne peux pas venir, j'ai peur de golf... :mouais::love:


----------



## imimi (20 Juillet 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux pas venir, j'ai peur de golf... :mouais::love:


Ah oui mais ça c'est une réelle bonne excuse...    

Coucou Glofounet, à ce soir 
 
 
:rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

Je vois que l'humour est au rendez vous ici ...


----------



## imimi (20 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que l'humour est au rendez vous ici ...


Eéééééhhhh vvvviiiiii, te rends-tu compte de ce que tu vas râter ce soir ?

Bon alors il vient ou il vient pas ?
J'dis pitèt un truc cxn hein :mouais:  (mais faut pas m'en vouloir  ) si jamais les transports c'est pas ton truc et que t'habite Paris, n'hésite pas et viens à pieds !
Ou arrange toi pour ne pas faire le trajet tout seul...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux pas venir, j'ai peur de golf... :mouais::love:



il s'est encore rasé? :afraid:


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> E&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;hhhh vvvviiiiii, te rends-tu compte de ce que tu vas r&#226;ter ce soir ?
> 
> Bon alors il vient ou il vient pas ?
> J'dis pit&#232;t un truc cxn hein :mouais:  (mais faut pas m'en vouloir  ) si jamais les transports c'est pas ton truc et que t'habite Paris, n'h&#233;site pas et viens &#224; pieds !
> Ou arrange toi pour ne pas faire le trajet tout seul...


Il habite pas Paris  et aussi quelle id&#233;e de faire &#231;a a l'autre bout de Paris


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il habite pas Paris  et aussi quelle idée de faire ça a l'autre bout de Paris



rolala t'es un peu calimero quand même, hein? 

maintenant, si t'insistes, on peut débarquer à 25 chez toi pour faire la maximum bamboule (nous apprécions la chaleur et les transports en commun)


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2006)

Dans ce cas, je vais peut etre pouvoir venir 
On pourras refaire le plafond aussi ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

A croire que vos AES la maxime est " Plus on est c*on , plus on rit ... "


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> A croire que vos AES la maxime est " Plus on est c*on , plus on rit ... "



Finalement, t'as raison de ne pas venir...


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, t'as raison de ne pas venir...



Désolé mais je supporte pas qu'on rit du fait que je ne peux prendre les transport en communs ... Désolé de mal prendre les choses


----------



## ultrabody (20 Juillet 2006)

mince, me temps se couvre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

à l'attention des retardataires


----------



## golf (20 Juillet 2006)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> désolée empêchement de dernière minute et je ne pourrais donc pas venir





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme kathy un truc de dernière minutes qui tombe


Deux gages, *deux*


----------



## golf (20 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>


Ch&#233;ries, j'ai r&#233;tr&#233;ci le cake :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à l'attention des retardataires



Raaaaaaaaah la vache...:love::love::love:


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2006)

il te reste deux heures pour y ajouter des olives


----------



## golf (20 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> En Vrai : Je peux pas, je fais le grand ménage (toute le soirée  ) avant l'emmenagement


J'a failli le louper :mouais: Et un troisième gage, trois


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Chéries, j'ai rétréci le cake :mouais: :rateau:



fabrication à la chaîne... le modèle "roquefort" démoulé trop vite !  

_les chutes n'étaient pas mauvaises... _​

PS: vu ce que je vois, et entendu ce que j'entends... j'amène deux parapluies XL :rateau:


----------



## golf (20 Juillet 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux pas venir, j'ai peur de golf... :mouais::love:


 :bebe:


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2006)

> Citation:
> Posté par Freelancer
> je ne peux pas venir, j'ai peur de golf...


Et t 'as raison :afraid:, il peut frapper fort :casse: 

( je précise : il frappe fort...sur les TABLES quand un pichet est vide et que ca doit être renouveler fissa de chez fissa   )
---
ps , je confirme, je peux pas venir 
mon RV prévu de longue date n'est pas décalable et va durer une partie de la soirée
( conseil : ne pas oublier :Amenez des couverts *propres*,  pour kathy h   )

bonne soirée


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2006)

Bon je prend le cir&#233; et les bottes ! 
Si &#231;a persiste on devrait bien trouv&#233; quelque part o&#249; se retirer au sec !


----------



## wip (20 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon je prend le ciré et les bottes !


Mais non, ce n'est que passager cette pluie. Il fait de nouveau beau sur St Quentin 
 

Aller, pour vous donner du courage


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

je vous souhaite une bonne soirée , je penserai à vous, j'vais essayer de bloquer l'orage avant que les cakes soient noyés


----------



## Harmony (20 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> A croire que vos AES la maxime est " Plus on est c*on , plus on rit ... "






> Je serai bien venu mais avec cette chaleur , je supporte pas du tout les transport en commun



A croire que la sociabilité n'est pas ton truc  :rateau:      





P*** je vais rater les fameux cakes de Lemmy  , j'en veux :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Harmony a dit:
			
		

> P*** je vais rater les fameux cakes de Lemmy  , j'en veux :bebe:



tu sais où c'est


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2006)

l&#224; je suis pas loin du champ de Mars , nuageux avec quelques gouttes intermittentes
Grosse pluie - pas grosse pluie??
impr&#233;visible

( Au pire vous finissez le pique nique sur les quais du  RER C)

sauf que , j'y pense ,  le RER C est FERM&#201; ( travaux d'entretien)
Mince , j'esp&#232;re que certains comptaient pas dessus
Il y a des bus -navettes de remplacement qui fait le m&#234;me trajet


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

les premiers y seront à quelle heure?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2006)

y a imimi en ligne 
A moins qu'elle wifize sur moto , elle a 58 mns pour y aller


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2006)

Euuuh... 19h30 ? c'est pas le RDV ?


----------



## ultrabody (20 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon je prend le ciré et les bottes !
> Si ça persiste on devrait bien trouvé quelque part où se retirer au sec !



arf pas de bottes ...
je vous fais confioance pour toruver un enddroit sec 

de tte manière on pourra tj grignoter avec les haribo !


----------



## imimi (20 Juillet 2006)

:mouais: z'êtes certains de vouloir piqueniquer là ?



Remarquez on sera au frais... Enfin le cxl surtout...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Ca aurait été 19h je serais passé dire bonjour aux premiers, mais bon, tant pis...


----------



## lumai (20 Juillet 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> arf pas de bottes ...
> je vous fais confioance pour toruver un enddroit sec
> 
> de tte manière on pourra tj grignoter avec les haribo !


He ! Faut pas oublier la past&#232;que... 6 kg


----------



## Freelancer (20 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Remarquez on sera au frais... Enfin le cxl surtout...



certains d'entre nous en ont bien besoin, en cette période assez éprouvante pour nos hormones   :love: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

c'est en train de s'éclaircir


----------



## Freelancer (20 Juillet 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> arf pas de bottes ...
> je vous fais confioance pour toruver un enddroit sec
> 
> de tte mani&#232;re on pourra tj grignoter avec les haribo !



il y aura de la Grim et de la quiche (maison  )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> il y aura de la Grim et de la *quiche (maison  )*




et *une* réservation


----------



## ultrabody (20 Juillet 2006)

bon je me prépare et j'arrive... vu l'heure je serai en retard, mais d'après ce que j'ai lu, je serai certainement en avance ^^


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2006)

bon je me prépare pas et j'arrive pas de suite

j'ai un apéro à finir!


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juillet 2006)

Sympa, ce picnic. 

Et quelques sympathiques nouvelles têtes!  

Merci tout particulièrement aux personnes qui ont préparé des plats chez eux.  
Merci à Lumaï, à Lemmy, et aussi à tous les autres! 





Et par ailleurs, si les personnes qui comptent venir à la Bouffe du mois d'août ont quelques idées originales, elles seront les bienvenues.  Parmi les quelques idées lues ou entendues ici ou là, une possibilité de restaurant à grillades, par exemple...


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2006)

rentrée ... pfiou ... arrivée à Charles de Gaulle étoile (alors que j'avais encore deux métros à prendre) ... "il faut sortir c'est fermé"  ... il était même pas 1h !!! 

en plus les bus de nuit je connais pas trop et va te trouver un taxi à l'étoile pfff ... alors bon heureusement que j'avais pr... amené mon pied  ... donc Étoile- Place de clichy à peu près, à pied ... ouilleouillle ... pi y'a des gens bizarre  qui font pipi au milieu de la rue et qui quand ils me voient rangent tout p) et maugrent "sal..." (j'ai pas entendu la fin du mot) 

:sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2006)

les bus de nuit ont completement chang&#233;
Avant; les noctambus  : des lignes d&#233;marrant  toutes de chatelet  "partant en &#233;toile"

Maintenant, les noctiliens  : un maillage plus dense et pas que centr&#233; sur chatelet 

plus d'info  sur le site ratp , section noctiliens


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a des gens bizarre  qui font pipi au milieu de la rue et qui quand ils me voient rangent tout p) et maugrent "sal..." (j'ai pas entendu la fin du mot)
> 
> :sleep:


Désolé j'étais enroué, je disais "flûte c'est embêtant une salopette pour uriner"


----------



## lumai (21 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rentrée ... pfiou ... arrivée à Charles de Gaulle étoile (alors que j'avais encore deux métros à prendre) ... "il faut sortir c'est fermé"  ... il était même pas 1h !!!
> 
> en plus les bus de nuit je connais pas trop et va te trouver un taxi à l'étoile pfff ... alors bon heureusement que j'avais pr... amené mon pied  ... donc Étoile- Place de clichy à peu près, à pied ... ouilleouillle ... pi y'a des gens bizarre  qui font pipi au milieu de la rue et qui quand ils me voient rangent tout p) et maugrent "sal..." (j'ai pas entendu la fin du mot)
> 
> :sleep:



Bon tu es rentrée saine et sauve en tout cas !  Bonne nouvelle !


----------



## wip (21 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pi y'a des gens bizarre qui font pipi au milieu de la rue et qui quand ils me voient rangent tout p) et maugrent "sal..." (j'ai pas entendu la fin du mot)
> :sleep:


Incroyable toutes ces filles qui se font traiter de Salade !  
Alors que le taboulé, c'est tellement meilleur ! :rose:


----------



## Harmony (21 Juillet 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Alors que le taboulé, c'est tellement meilleur ! :rose:




Gourmand va


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2006)

Des photos?


----------



## imimi (21 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Des photos?


C'est vrai ça !

iNanooooooooo ?
Maiwennnnnnn ?
Virrrpeeeennnn ?
wiiiiiiiip wiiiiiiiiiiiiiip ?

Alors ces photos ça donne quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

beaucoup de chance avec le temps  

ravi d'avoir revu les jurassiennes  

taboulé, quiches et autres gourmandises: miam :love: 

le grand luxe: bières et boissons fraîches  

et pour la prochaine fois, au thon et à la tomate  

_et qui a dit que je ferais bien d'acheter un deuxième moule ? :mouais: :rateau: _​


----------



## chandler_jf (21 Juillet 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> certains d'entre nous en ont bien besoin, en cette période assez éprouvante pour nos hormones   :love: :rose:



... ils veulent même faire des léchouilles aux 4 coins de la France, mais sont obligés de déléguer  
Y'a plus de _jeunesse_


----------



## wip (21 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça !
> 
> iNanooooooooo ?
> Maiwennnnnnn ?
> ...


J'ai pas eu le temps de tout récupérer encore.

Mais par exemple, là, on a Golf qui parle de la taille de son... enfin de sa... oh pis zut, je sais plus !! :mouais:


----------



## imimi (21 Juillet 2006)

Oooooohhhhh dans le fond à droite j'aperçois les boules coco :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (21 Juillet 2006)

Objet perdu ?
On a retrouv&#233; un grand couteau dans un pochon avant de partir... Si vous voulez le revoir, on va voir pour la ran&#231;on !


----------



## Cillian (21 Juillet 2006)

- Ce fut une charmante soir&#233;e chaude et humide, nan ?  















- Hun ? 

- Quoi ? :hein:

- Non, tu rigoles l&#224; ! 

- Comment &#231;a, mes paroles peuvent pr&#234;ter &#224; confusion ? 

- Ha ! Non, je suis d&#233;sol&#233;,  mais 24,5&#176;C et 72% d'humidit&#233; &#224; 10 h du soir, c'est ce que j'appelle une soir&#233;e chaude et humide 

- Maintenant, J'admets aussi qu'entre la r&#233;alit&#233; et l'imaginaire il y a plus d'un monde ,
mais nous avons a faire &#224; des gens s&#233;rieux. 
N'est-ce pas  ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Objet perdu ?
> On a retrouv&#233; un grand couteau dans un pochon avant de partir... Si vous voulez le revoir, on va voir pour la ran&#231;on !



&#231;a doit venir de chez moi (manche vert fonc&#233 :rateau:


----------



## wip (21 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Oooooohhhhh dans le fond à droite j'aperçois les boules coco :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


Il m'en reste un sac... :rose: :rose: :love:  Tu vas être gentille avec moi hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> - Ce fut une charmante soirée chaude et humide, nan ?
> 
> 
> - Hun ?
> ...



cela va sans dire voyons...  

_et dans quel état est rentrée la tablette de chocolat ?_ :rateau:​


----------



## wip (21 Juillet 2006)

Ils sont adorables tous les deux


----------



## Cillian (21 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _et dans quel état est rentrée la tablette de chocolat ?_ :rateau:​



Ne voulant pas qu'elle fonde dans le sac à dos,...

... Heeuuu !​ 
... Elle n'est pas rentrée  ​


----------



## wip (21 Juillet 2006)

Yvos, les cheveux dans le vent, le sourire béa (ça me rappelle Freelancer...)


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Alors ces photos ça donne quoi ? :mouais:


moi j'ai pris deux photos de gens avec le 20D de virpeen alors bon faudra attendre qu'elle rentre  



			
				wip a dit:
			
		

> Il m'en reste un sac... :rose: :rose: :love:  Tu vas être gentille avec moi hein ?


Il te reste que ça ? !!! ... je te voyais parti avec plus de choses :rateau:  

la photo ... Yvos va être très très content  ... "mary had a little lamb ... it was delicious" ... voilà pourquoi le sourire béat


----------



## yvos (21 Juillet 2006)

j'adooooooore les flash :style:

les cheveux sont pas au vent, ils sont coll&#233;s par la transpirose stade terminal


----------



## golf (21 Juillet 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Mais par exemple, là, on a Golf qui parle de la taille de son... enfin de sa... oh pis zut, je sais plus !! :mouais:


Meuuu non :mouais: 
Juste une histoire de sardine avec le marseillais :rateau:


----------



## Harmony (21 Juillet 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Meuuu non :mouais:
> Juste une histoire de sardine avec le marseillais :rateau:



&#231;a parle toujours de bouffe:rateau:  

Gourmand va


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Meuuu non :mouais:
> Juste une histoire de sardine avec le marseillais :rateau:


ou de la taille du ..enfin de  ...
l'écran Macbook 

( en passant j'ai loupé un truc : , splendides chaussettes, golf , ouais magnifiques   )


----------



## ikiki (21 Juillet 2006)

Tr&#232;s agr&#233;able ce petit picnic, comme d'hab 
Sympa d'avoir pu enfin en voir certain pour-de-vrai  et rencontrer quelques nouveaux ou anciens nouveaux


----------



## Melounette (21 Juillet 2006)

Coucou bande de prout \o/. J'ai pensé à vous. A Toulouse, il a fait une chaleur pas croyable, je vous imaginais en train de fondre la bouche sous le robinet de Rosé. Ravie que ça se soit bien passé, et super triste de ne pas avoir été là. Bah, spa grave, je reprendrais de plus belle à la rentrée et je vous ferais plein de léchouilles en vrai.
Mon Golfounet tu es sexy en diable avec tes p'tites chaussettes et tes tennis.:love:  
Bon, et sinon, c'est quoi-t-est-ce que j'fais ma bonne dame pour dire aux Macgéens du sud-ouest "Prenez moi toute, je suis dans le coin\o/" ? mmmh ?


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et sinon, c'est quoi-t-est-ce que j'fais ma bonne dame pour dire aux Macgéens du sud-ouest "Prenez moi toute, je suis dans le coin\o/" ? mmmh ?



Tu peux déjà essayer de leur proposer de l'argent, et s'ils refusent toujours tu augmentes la somme. A mon avis, lorsque tu vas arriver au tarif d'un Mac Mini, il y en a bien un qui va accepter !


----------



## ultrabody (21 Juillet 2006)

Premier repas avec les forumeurs de Mac Gé'...


Arrivé tardivement malheureusement, j'ai dû me frayer un chemin entre les rayons d'un centre commercial afin de trouver les haribos.
une fois les haribos trouvés, un  nouveau combat commença: l'attente du rer qui me mène à charles de Gaulle étoile.

... 20 minutes,mais c'est pas le pire je pense.

Puis il fallait ensuite que j'utilise du AXE pour pouvoir respirer la lavande et non les odeurs d'une centaine de personnes qui ont passé une longue journée, et qui prennent le mm métro 6 que moi.....:love: 

Enfin, il était  21h je crois, et me voilà à la tour Eiffeil la recherche du point rouge ... :hein: 





bon pas de point rouge, ou de pelouse peinte en rouge comme il a été conseillé de faire dans le forum...

Je vois au loin quelque appareils photos, et je reconnais humanfly... 

Météo: agréable mais pelouse humide.

J'ai adoré la quiche! bon je sais pas qu'il a fait.
Un accueil sympathique des membres de macgé (accueil simple, sans feu d'artifice ou autres ...dommage quand mm moi qui aurait cru que...  :rateau:  )

C'est un plaisir de voir les gens en "3D", en "vrai".. et on comprend que le forum est bien plus qu'un forum. il est vivant "sur" internet quotidiennement, mais il a une vie aussi à l'extérieur.  


Merci pour votre accueil.

Merci pour le picnic.

En attendant impatiemment le resto'..... (il parait qu'il y aurait plus de conversations dans les restaurants...)


----------



## maiwen (21 Juillet 2006)

moi j'ai bien aim&#233; les jets d'eau


----------



## ultrabody (21 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai bien aimé les jets d'eau


arf, je suis parti trop top .... !!!


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> En attendant impatiemment le resto'..... (il parait qu'il y aurait plus de conversations dans les restaurants...)


une bouffe Macg quasi silencieuse?
Désolé d'avoir loupé cette nouveauté.

hypothèse:
c'est la chaleur qui ecrasa completement les volubiles?

ou plus pernicieux
 un thème sous jacent à ce pique nique??
truc du genre: "Méditation pastorale et loi du silence" ??


----------



## Freelancer (21 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai bien aimé les jets d'eau



j'ai également beaucoup apprécié les jets d'eau malgré une très petite forme  les nouvelles têtes, les anciennes, les connues, les inconnues. :love:


----------



## Virpeen (21 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pris deux photos de gens avec le 20D de virpeen alors bon faudra attendre qu'elle rentre



Ah ben bravo, maiwen...  Point un 20D, chère amie, mais un 30D... Toute la différence et la classe se situe là, justement...   :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Juillet 2006)

Un 30 D :love:


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2006)

Bon ben voila, je suis d&#233;sol&#233;, mais j'ai loup&#233; &#231;a. Ma voiture a fait des siennes et a crev&#233; sur l'autoroute. Dommage donc


----------



## wip (22 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben bravo, maiwen...  Point un 20D, chère amie, mais un 30D... Toute la différence et la classe se situe là, justement...   :love:


20D ou 30D, on voit pas trop les photos .... 
Tu nous à fait une indigestion d'Haribo ??  

PS: Il est pas bien ton 30D, tu ferais mieux de me le donner


----------



## Virpeen (22 Juillet 2006)

Ah ben ça tombe bien... :love: Je parle bien sûr d'une petite galerie de portraits, pas de te donner le 30D... 

Allez... *c'est ici*...

J'ajouterai quelques photos de la Tour Eiffel dans la journée...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ça tombe bien... :love: Je parle bien sûr d'une petite galerie de portraits, pas de te donner le 30D...
> 
> Allez... *c'est ici*...
> 
> J'ajouterai quelques photos de la Tour Eiffel dans la journée...




superbe 


_... mais mon pif..._  :mouais: :rateau:​


----------



## wip (22 Juillet 2006)

Yes !!

Merci, il y en a des supers ! J'aime beaucoup le portrait de Lumaï :love: 
Et ces superbes flous en arrière plan... :rose: 
Et pis Pitch, il me fait penser à un certain Steeve, comme ça, de profil 
Et Maiween, pourquoi ce regard ? Elle croyait que tu allais lui piquer son taboulé ? :mouais: 

Aller, une autre de iKiki


----------



## ultrabody (22 Juillet 2006)

la taille (pixels et m&#233;moires) de vos photos prises sont de combien ?


----------



## wip (22 Juillet 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> la taille (pixels et mémoires) de vos photos prises sont de combien ?


Salut Ultra 

La technique revient au galop  8Millions de pixels pour ma part (350d), 22Mo quand ouvert dans Toshop, et entre 1 et 3Mo sur disque en fonction de la compression et du type d'image. Sur le forum, et heureusement, ça redescend à 50-100 ko


----------



## ultrabody (22 Juillet 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Salut Ultra
> 
> La technique revient au galop  8Millions de pixels pour ma part (350d), 22Mo quand ouvert dans Toshop, et entre 1 et 3Mo sur disque en fonction de la compression et du type d'image. Sur le forum, et heureusement, &#231;a redescend &#224; 50-100 ko


ayu wip !


Merci de ta r&#233;ponse..
je comprend mieux la qualit&#233; de vos photos qui sont impressionantes (moi avec mon apn ... bif bof ...)

et la m&#233;moire sur ton r&#233;flex num&#233;rique est de combien ???







...ultrabody ... envi de photographie, envi d'un r&#233;flex ?


----------



## wip (22 Juillet 2006)

ultrabody a dit:
			
		

> ayu wip !
> 
> 
> Merci de ta r&#233;ponse..
> ...


La qualit&#233; des photos n'est pas vraiment li&#233; aux nombres de pixels tu sais. C'est d&#233;j&#224; le fait d'avoir un r&#233;flex, et surtout de bons objectifs qui compte. Et enfin, le plus important, c'est la cr&#233;ativit&#233; du photographe, le fait d'imaginer ce que peux rendre une photo. Le topic sur les plus belles photos est tr&#232;s r&#233;v&#233;lateur la dessus . La qualit&#233; sert pas &#224; grand chose si l'image est banale


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2006)

Absolument , &#224; titre d'exemple voir ce que faisaient Lartigue , Ronis , Doisneau  et autres avec des appareils pas hypersophistiqu&#233;s voire simplistes ( les premiers kodaks par exemple)
C'est avnt tout  une affaire "de coup d'oeil"


----------



## ultrabody (22 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Absolument , à titre d'exemple voir ce que faisaient Lartigue , Ronis , Doisneau  et autres avec des appareils pas hypersophistiqués voire simplistes ( les premiers kodaks par exemple)
> C'est avnt tout  une affaire "de coup d'oeil"




héhé


je vais essayer d'avoir "le coup d'oeil" ... je posterai quelques images.. 

merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## kathy h (22 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> une bouffe Macg quasi silencieuse?
> Désolé d'avoir loupé cette nouveauté.



je n'étais pas là, ceci explique peut-être cela


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2006)

tu m'otes les mots de la bouche , pour ainsi dire ( silencieusement)


----------



## golf (22 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez... *c'est ici*...


Sympa, marchi :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2006)

ah ooops .. un 30D  ... je savais qu'il y'avait un D dedans 

la deuxi&#232;me photo de ta galerie virpeen, elle est de moi ou tu as pris la m&#234;me ? 

jolies photos en tout cas :love:


----------



## Virpeen (22 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah ooops .. un 30D  ... je savais qu'il y'avait un D dedans
> 
> la deuxième photo de ta galerie virpeen, elle est de moi ou tu as pris la même ?
> 
> jolies photos en tout cas :love:



Je ne sais plus...  Tu faisais quoi exactement à 20h36mn55s ???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus...  Tu faisais quoi exactement à 20h36mn55s ???



elle rougissait sous les compliments que je lui faisais au sujet des photos qu'elle avait postées


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus...  Tu faisais quoi exactement à 20h36mn55s ???


à 20h36 je suis pas certaine ... j'aidais peut etre yvos à déplier son sac poubelle  je sais que j'ai pris une photo d'un kiki prenant une mimi en photo  alors ça doit etre celle là ... surtout qu'elle est floue


----------



## Virpeen (22 Juillet 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ... surtout qu'elle est floue


mais non.... la mise au point a été faite sur ikiki, c'est tout bon ! Tu sais choisir le collimateur de mise au point sur le 30D ? Sinon, je pense qu'elle est de moi...


----------



## maiwen (22 Juillet 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> mais non.... la mise au point a été faite sur ikiki, c'est tout bon ! Tu sais choisir le collimateur de mise au point sur le 30D ? Sinon, je pense qu'elle est de moi...


ah bah dans ce cas ... elle doit etre de toi  

j'ai essayer de faire la mise au point mais y'a trop de choix ... et quand on a trop de choix on sait pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sympa, *marchi* :rateau:





			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> tu m'otes les mots de la bouche



j'ai bien l'impression qu'il y en a un qui parle la bouche pleine...  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a doit venir de chez moi (manche vert fonc&#233 :rateau:



Tiens c'est pas la premi&#232;re fois d'ailleurs ... l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re c'&#233;tait un tire-bouchon ... 

Comme on dit la vieillesse est un naufrage hein !


----------



## golf (31 Juillet 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est pas la première fois d'ailleurs ... l'année dernière c'était un tire-bouchon ...


Mouais, ou bien il y en a un qui monte un ménage [on est entrain de croiser les listes] 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dit la vieillesse est un naufrage hein !


T'étais pas où, toi :rateau: 
A la dérive


----------

